

Tell HN: Freelancers -- Watch FU Pay Me by Mike Monteiro - aspir

In reading the comments of "The Great Lie - Lorem Ipsum" in regards to the necessity writing copy for the web, a large chunk of the comments mentioned that clients are often late with copy, would often bad copy, and often would passive aggressively force the designer to write copy.<p>Context (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3013196)<p>Don't let this happen to you. These are contract and pricing issues. It's not OK to let a client push you around, force you to do copy if you don't want to, or pay you less than they should for a service.<p>A strong contract is in place to protect both parties from either scope creep or excessive charges. If there's a pain point in your day-to-day work cycle, put it in the contract and have the client compensate you for it.<p>The video "FU Pay Me" by Mike Monteiro of Mule Design explains this better than I can, and comes from the experience of 10 years in business.<p>You can find it here (http://www.doobybrain.com/2011/04/07/fuck-you-pay-me-mike-monteiro-on-how-to-get-clients-to-pay-you/).
======
aspir
Link here:

[http://www.doobybrain.com/2011/04/07/fuck-you-pay-me-mike-
mo...](http://www.doobybrain.com/2011/04/07/fuck-you-pay-me-mike-monteiro-on-
how-to-get-clients-to-pay-you/)

